# Simplicity Express creeps forward in neutral



## Vince65 (7 mo ago)

It has Tuff Torq K51 hydro. I cant seem to find any adjustment for neutral. I have to jiggle the shifter to get it to stay still in neutral. Does the K51 have an adjustment? None of the linkage from the shifter seems to have any adjustability. On line searches have nothing for this tractor that shows how or where its located. Anybody know? Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Vince, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a neutral adjustment procedure for a Tuff Torq transmission. Hopefully, it will apply to your tractor.



https://tufftorq.ordertree.com/media/promo/AdjustingNeutral.pdf


----------



## Vince65 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Vince, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is a neutral adjustment procedure for a Tuff Torq transmission. Hopefully, it will apply to your tractor.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks. Mine does not have that on it unfortunately.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe your Express is set up like this??


----------



## Vince65 (7 mo ago)

Thanks. But lever has no adjustment. Nothing under behind frame either. It's almost like I have to bend the lever slightly to do this.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you move the plastic guide back 1/4"??


----------



## Vince65 (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Can you move the plastic guide back 1/4"??


The guide is stamped into fender. I placed shifter in neutral to the rear at hit shifter with a rubber mallet to make more space in the slot.. Its better but still will creep forward once in awhile.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

A lot of these type hydro's have a neutral position located at the transaxle via a spring return. Might check there, adjustments can also be made via bending or straightening of the linkage.


----------

